# Plugins for WMP 11



## colin92 (Feb 17, 2004)

Does any body know if there are any free or open source plugins similar to DFX that will work with windows media player 11,dfx is pretty good, but restricted and doesnt even give you the option to try the full version unless you pay for it first.I am waiting in hope that some of you guys out there can help


----------



## jcd1957 (Mar 11, 2007)

google works.

http://www.wmplugins.com/


----------

